# Periodical corrections



## esteban

Bonjour tout le monde / Hi everyone / Hola a todos / Ciao a tutti 

Je me demande s'il était possible d'envisager une section du forum qui s'occuperait de publier régulièrement des "fils de corrections" des erreurs (de grammaire, d'ortographe ou autres) les plus répandues sur ce forum.
Une des raisons qui m'amène à faire cette proposition est la suivante: il m'arrive bien souvent de commettre des fautes (en révisant de temps en temps mes anciens messages je m'en rends bien compte...) de tout genre (et qui sont parfois bien embarassantes  ) que personne n'a voulu me corriger (et je suis SUR que bien des foreros les avait constatées).
Je pense que beaucoup de foreros ont peur de heurter la sensibilité des autres et préfèrent de rien dire mais pour ma part j'apprécie beaucoup qu'on me corrige (meme si il m'arrive à moi aussi d'etre susceptible  ).
De cette façon personne ne se sentirait visé et ça nous permettrait à tous d'améliorer nos connaissances linguistiques!

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


Me pregunto si serìa posible considerar una secciòn del foro que se encargara de publicar periòdicamente "hilos de correcciones" de los errores màs frecuentes (de todo tipo: sean de gramàtica, de ortografìa u otros) que cometemos en este foro. 
Una de las razones por las cuales hago esta propuesta es la siguiente: muchas veces hago errores (revisando de vez en cuando mis antiguos mensajes, me doy cuenta de ello) que pueden llegar a ser bastante vergonzosos  y que sin embargo nadie me ha corregido (y estoy SEGURISIMO de que màs de uno se habìa dado cuenta).
Me parece que muchos foreros temen lastimar la sensibilidad de los demàs y prefieren no decir nada pero yo aprecio mucho que alguien me corrija (aunque claro, también puedo llegar a ser susceptible yo también  ).

De esta manera nadie se sentirìa atacado y nos permitirìa a todos mejorar nuestros conocimientos linguìsticos.


?Qué piensan al respecto?



I hope someone will be able to give a good English translation of what I wrote. It's basically a proposal to have a new forum section that would commit itself to post periodically the most frequent errors that we do in this forum but in a anonymous way (without giving names) so that no one would feel bad...
This way we could all improve our knowledge.



Spero che qualcuno possa dare un'ottima traduzione italiana di quello che ho scritto.
Si tratta sostanzialmente di una proposta per avere una nuova sezione nel foro che si impegnerebbe a pubblicare periodicamente gli errori più frequenti che facciamo in questo foro però in modo anonimo (senza dare nomi) così nessuno si sentirebbe a disagio....
In questo modo tutti potremmo migliorare le nostre conoscenze.

I'm so sorry not being able to give you a Portuguese version...the thing is, I don't speak a single word of Portuguese!


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo, Esteban: maybe your proposal is about not being afraid of correcting others. In my case, I tend to correct only those Spanish contents that are related to what is asked in the thread or when the person asks specially to be corrected. I generally never mind if someone speaks "bad" Spanish because I prefer to go to the point of the question. It's a sort of priority. I myself have a lot of mistakes in English: I'd not get offended at all if someone corrected them, but I always think that no one will "spend" his/her time in it (no problem if someone does  ). It's also true that my first aim in this Forum is to help with Spanish (that's what I feel). Then, I think it depends on the person's motivations, or what the person is asking for. Beyond this , it's nice to hear/read any language as correct as possible!! *


----------



## Benjy

mu quick little effort. sorry if its not that great 

i was wondering if it would be possible to have a sub-forum which would regularly publish threads containing corrections of the most widespread grammar mistakes on the forum (as well as spelling etc..).
on of the reasons which leads me to make this suggestion is that i often make mistakes (going back over old posts has made me realise this) of all kinds (and that are sometimes rather embarrassing) that noone corrected (and i am sure that quite a few foreros had noticed them).
i think that a lot of foreros are scared of bruising the sensitivity of other members and prefer to say nothing whereas i really appreciate being corrected (even if i too am sometimes a little sensitive).
this way noone will feel liek they are being picked on/targeted/got at [ntd: take your pick] and  would allow us all to improve our linguistic skills!

what do you think?


----------



## garryknight

When I first joined WR I assumed that if I made any mistakes I was likely to be corrected - and I welcomed any corrections I got; after all, it's a language forum and that's partly why we're here. At one point I was going to suggest to the moderators that they include in the guidelines something like: "This is a language forum and most people are here to learn. If others correct your language it is because they have assumed that you also want to learn. If you correct the language of others, please do so respectfully." I didn't get around to suggesting it, but I still think it's a good idea.

As to your idea of a "corrections forum", who would do the job of going through the many thousands of posts finding corrections to post? And how would they keep track of which ones they'd posted and which were new ones? It's one of those ideas that are nice in theory , but tricky to put into practice .


----------



## lsp

garryknight said:
			
		

> When I first joined WR I assumed that if I made any mistakes I was likely to be corrected - and I welcomed any corrections I got; after all, it's a language forum and that's partly why we're here. At one point I was going to suggest to the moderators that they include in the guidelines something like: "This is a language forum and most people are here to learn. If others correct your language it is because they have assumed that you also want to learn. If you correct the language of others, please do so respectfully." I didn't get around to suggesting it, but I still think it's a good idea.


 It really is a good suggestion.


----------



## esteban

Thanks for your comments Rayines, garryknight, Isp (thank you Benji for the English translation, I think it sounds even better than the original!).

I totally agree it would be hard to put this into practice. Thing is, this corrections subforum would not be about correcting _every single mistake_ but only the most frequent mistakes...
And, yes, in order to do the job properly I guess it would be necessary to designate a small group of people who would take the time to list the most widespread mistakes and then would also decide what to publish in the corrections subforum or not...
This group of people would change periodically (say for example every week)...

But okay, easier said than done...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Isn't this idea sort of like a FAQ forum? Frequently asked questions, or frequently made mistakes? . . . .  Just a thought . . .


----------



## Sev

esteban said:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde / Hi everyone / Hola a todos / Ciao a tutti
> Une des raisons qui m'amène à faire cette proposition est la suivante: il m'arrive bien souvent de commettre des fautes (en révisant de temps en temps mes anciens messages je m'en rends bien compte...) de tout genre (et qui sont parfois bien embarassantes  ) que personne n'a voulu me corriger (et je suis SUR que bien des foreros les avai*en*t constatées).
> Je pense que beaucoup de foreros ont peur de heurter la sensibilité des autres et préfèrent de rien dire mais pour ma part j'apprécie beaucoup qu'on me corrige (m*ê*me si il m'arrive à moi aussi d'*ê*tre susceptible  ).
> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


Eh bien voilà un début esteban...  
Sinon je pense qu'effectivement ça va être dur à mettre en pratique. Et personnellement j'aime quand mes fautes sont corrigées au fil de la discussion.


----------



## esteban

Sev said:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà un début esteban...
> Sinon je pense qu'effectivement ça va être dur à mettre en pratique. Et personnellement j'aime quand mes fautes sont corrigées au fil de la discussion.



Bien vu sev!
 Pour les  ^, c'est plutot (^ sur le o!)  un problème de clavier...

Tchao (avec un ^ sur le o!)


----------

